# Autumn hike and clean poodle



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I went on a hike with a couple friends, and I feel like a total jerk that I didn't get anything but flashes and butt shots of their poodles. I only got some okay shots of V and V just standing, but none on the actual walk. 8( They were both pretty sore after this, and Vegas suffered some torn pads, but they're on the mend!

And I put Vienna in a bit of a scandi clip today since she finally got a bath today, then I banded her all the way down her neck.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It looks like a great hike. Every once in a while I start to get crabby. I realize it has been a while since I got away from all the people and up into the mountains or out in the peaceful desert. Those things are rejuvinating for me and there is nothing better than sharing it with my dogs. I hope your nice hike made you feel great, too.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

wow that hair's getting long, lovely pics. Know what you mean about the butt shots I get about ten of them for every good pic of my dogs. :doh:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Anntig said:


> wow that hair's getting long, lovely pics. Know what you mean about the butt shots I get about ten of them for every good pic of my dogs. :doh:


Ditto. Add in the additional hazard of photographing a black poodle, and my hit rate is probably 1 in 20.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a beautiful area you picked to hike in. Your title made me chuckle - I can't imagine keeping your dog clean on a hike, now I understand it. You managed to get some lovely shots. Sometimes butt shots are good too, they have such cute butts.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Those look like such happy dogs! Can't imagine they wouldn't be with scenery like that to hike through. That 7th photo of Vegas looks like a rainbow behind him. So gorgeous!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! What a gorgeous backdrop to your walk! He we have very flat land, so the hilly terrain and beautiful colors truly amaze me. Thanks for sharing.

--Q


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Gorgeous scenery and gorgeous poodles! Vienna's mud-caked paws look huge!  Your handsome black boy looks perfectly pristine, as usual. Love his backpack. (Okay, yeah. I'm partial to the blacks and the boys, and I admit it!)


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

I know you posted this awhile ago, but is that a Havanese in one of the pictures? I have a Havanese in a full coat, mostly white with a little beige and I am afraid to hike with him because of the grooming, but it looks like you did it with two spoos and and a Hav. Awesome! Beautiful pics by the way.

Blkdog


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

OH my...what a beautiful place to hike!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

blkdog said:


> I know you posted this awhile ago, but is that a Havanese in one of the pictures? I have a Havanese in a full coat, mostly white with a little beige and I am afraid to hike with him because of the grooming, but it looks like you did it with two spoos and and a Hav. Awesome! Beautiful pics by the way.
> 
> Blkdog


Yup! He was a hav in full coat.. hiking! And picking up all the leaves with him! He was a complete DOLL! Loved him to death! Was totally chill and walking with his walker. He looks like he would weigh 20-30 lbs, but it's all hair. He's a thin, lean, little dog beneath all that hair, and just a sweet little guy. I think he actually weighed.. 11 lbs?


----------

